
Tesla says its factory is safer. But it left injuries off the books - Jasper_
https://www.revealnews.org/article/tesla-says-its-factory-is-safer-but-it-left-injuries-off-the-books/
======
runesoerensen
Tesla's response [https://www.tesla.com/blog/not-so-revealing-
story](https://www.tesla.com/blog/not-so-revealing-story)

